# Grunt Call



## James (Dec 2, 2014)

Turned this one this afternoon, and got to try some wood I had never worked with before. Pau Ferro, or Bolivian Rosewood.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very good looking call James! How was the new wood to work with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 2, 2014)

Handsome looking call James !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Very nice looking grunt James.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Very nice indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice call James. I really like the wood myself James turns like butter little oily when sanding but I like arbanet mesh with oiler woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 3, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Dec 3, 2014)

axelsmith1 said:


> Very good looking call James! How was the new wood to work with?


It turned great with my carbide tools, and finished very well.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 4, 2014)

Sharp as always! Did you use CA finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Sharp as always! Did you use CA finish?


Yes


----------

